# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  βλαβη UPS

## aristidis540

Εχω ενα ups turbox  :Thumbdown: 
έβγαλε βλάβη με ελάχιστη εργασία.Το εχω βαλει ενα μικρο φορτιο(20w) λειτουργεί για 1 λέπτο και 4 λεπτα κοβει και γράφει Power down.
IMG_20151121_194402.jpgIMG_20151121_194459.jpg
μπορώ να δω κάτι? η να βγάλω την μπαταριά και να το σουτάρω?

----------


## STALKER IX

παιζει να είναι η μπαταρια χαλασμενη

----------


## xsterg

και μονο που ειναι turbo x ειναι για πεταμα...

----------

goulf (28-11-15), JOUN (23-11-15), klik (21-11-15), leosedf (22-11-15), marioland (21-11-15), nikolasswts (22-11-15), stelakis1914 (23-11-15)

----------


## @Vagelis@

οπως ειπαν ηδη τα παιδια, η μπαταρια ειναι νεκρη και φυσικα το οτι ειναι turboX, ειναι ενα θεμα απο μονο του.
το οτι το χρησιμοποιεις λιγο δεν παιζει ρολο.
ρολο παιζει το πόσο διαστημα φοραει τη μπαταρια πανω του... ισως εχει ηδη ληξει
και βεβαια, το ολο κυκλωμα φορτισης, το οποιο μπορει να ευθυνεται για την καταστροφη της.

----------


## aristidis540

εντάξει παιδιά ,, πάει στον κάδο.

----------


## RyDeR

Ειναι παλια η μπαταρια του; Το έχεις καιρό;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

είναι ένα απλό φθηνό UPS από αυτά που έχει ο περισσότερος κόσμος... δεν βλέπω τον λόγω να το πετάξεις αν απλά θέλει μπαταρία...

κατ αρχήν πρέπει να δεις πόσο καιρό το έχεις γιατί αν είναι πράγματι καινούριο θα είναι εντός εγγυησης...
Αν ξεχάσουμε το θέμα εγγύησης αν είναι πάνω από 1,5 - 2 χρόνια θα θέλει μπαταρία.... βγάλε την μπαταρία και δες τι ταση έχει. Επίσης αν μπορείς καλό θα ταν να μετρούσες και τι τάση δίνει για να φορτίσει την μπαταρία...

(αλλο 15 ευρώ που έχει μια μπαταρία άλλο 50-60 που έχει ένα ups)

----------


## kesanis

Φίλε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πετάξεις. Το ίδιο εχω, το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με το κίτρινο display και είναι άψογο. 
Το εχω σ' ενα ενυδρείο να μου κρατάει τα 2 φίλτρα σε διακοπή ρευματος, μ' ένα κυκλωματακι bypass (ιδιο κατασκευή) για περίπτωση power down απο εκφορτιση συσωρευτων.
Με δυο stb μπαταρίες απο τον Δήσιο, μου βγάζει σχεδον 3+ ωρες. Χρόνια τώρα δουλεύει χωρις πρόβλημα. Ειναι απλό ups και δεν βγάζει ιδιαιτερα προβλήματα.
Μην βιαστείς να το πετάξεις. Ρίξε μια ματια στην μπαταρία και 99% αυτη θα φταίει. 
Συμβουλή, μακριά απο κάτι LEOCH του Γερμανού  (και οχι μονο). Εφόσον θα αλλάξεις συσσωρευτές προτίμησε Sonnenschein, STB, Yuasha, Fiamm. (Απο την πρώτη προς την τελευταία).




Στάλθηκε από το SM-T320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Αυτά τα τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου δεν κάνουν για μοτέρ. Μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις τον διαφορετικό (πιο άγριο) θόρυβο στην αντλία κυκλοφορίας ή στην αεραντλία σου.

----------

FILMAN (07-12-15)

----------


## xsterg

> Αυτά τα τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου δεν κάνουν για μοτέρ. Μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις τον διαφορετικό (πιο άγριο) θόρυβο στην αντλία κυκλοφορίας ή στην αεραντλία σου.


χωρια το οτι ταλαιπωρουνται τα εξαρτηματα του ups και το ιδιο το μοτερ.

----------


## kesanis

Θεωρητικά εχετε δίκιο. Η πράξη 3 χρονών δεν έδειξε κάποιο πρόβλημα είτε στα 2 μοτέρ είτε στο ups. (Υπόψιν οτι και τα δυο μοτέρ εχουν βαρβατη ψύξη,  ειναι submerged).
Λόγω της περιοχής που μένω,  οι διακοπές ειναι σχεδόν καθημερινή περίπτωση.  Τουλάχιστον 1-2 την εβδομάδα θα έχουμε. Από ολιγόλεπτες μέχρι και ποιο βαρβατες. Αφου αναγκάστηκα να φτιαξω το bypass  γιατί μου συνέβη να κανει power down απο μπαταρίες και φυσικά οταν ήρθε ξανά το ρεύμα τα φίλτρα έμειναν εκτός. 
Τες πα, αυτό ειναι αλλο καπέλο, βέβαια. 
Οπως και να έχει ειναι κριμα να το πετάξει χωρις να βεβαιωθει οτι δεν φταίνε οι μπαταρίες. Και μάλιστα στο δικό μου, τωρα που το θυμήθηκα, οι μαμά μπαταρίες στον χρόνο επάνω. ... μας αφησαν χρόνους! Μ' ένα πολυμετρακι σε 2 λεπτά θα ξέρει. 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

